# 225 gallon population



## Astronotus Labiatus (Jun 25, 2011)

What do you guys think about that population for a 225 gallon? is it a good combination? is it too much? what would you change in this population(add/remove what fish)?

Cichlasoma Trimaculatum (Scarlet Passion Flowerhorn)
Red Parrot (Blood Parrot)
Andinoacara Rivulatus (Green Terror)
Parachromis Managuensis (Jaguar)
Amatitlania Nigrofasciata (Black Convict)
Melanochromis Johanni (Johanni)
Pseudotropheus Crabro (Bumblebee)
Polypterus Senegalus (Bichir)
Labeo Chrysophekadion (Black Shark)
Phractocephalus Hemioliopterus (Amazon Redtail Catfish)
Pimelodus Blochii (Four-lined Pimodella Catfish)
Glyptoperichthys Gibbiceps L 083/L 165 (Leopard Pleco)
Peckoltia Vittata L 015 (Candy Striped Pleco)
Panaque Sp L 204 (Emperor Pleco)Ã¢â‚¬Æ'

Thanks!!!!


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Red tailed catfish get's too big; not suitable other then in gigantic tanks. Never kept the fish myself, but from what i have read, they are quite an aggressive eater and can end up attacking and eating even quite large tankmates.

Black shark-----I'm not going to try and convince you not to keep it ....I'd like to get one again, in the not so distant future. But be aware that at a large size, they can be very aggressive. High energy aggression. Non stop chasing and/or fighting. The fish just never lets up-----can be a bit of a challange to house in a community tank. And they get very big!

Not too sure about the fancy plecos-----how well they would do with jag and trimac (low grade flowerhorn?)? I know a common pleco usually does fine in an aggressive cichlid tank.

Most people won't like the addition of the aggressive mbuna (bumblebee and johanni). But i have no real problem with it in this size of tank. I do so myself, and find that they perform the dithher role quite well for CA cichlids. They are tough and sturdy.

When you stock aggressive species in a community tank, longterm there is no guarantee that things will work out. Always somewhat of a challange. Eventually you may end up having to remove fish and/or add new fish.


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

I prefer to choose a region, be it Central America, South America or African, and stick with it (at least for the cichlids). Cichlids from different areas have different requirements for water parameters, and choosing fish from a certain region makes it easier to make sure that everyone's happy.

Remeber, it's one thing for fish to survive in a tank, quite another for them to thrive.


----------



## dright21 (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree with LivingRoomDiver I would stick with a tank full of fish from the same region. Yes when I 1st started with fish I mixed CA and African Cichlids and the turn out wasnt the greatest I went from lots of fish to a little fish very quickly so after they all separated I got the results I was looking for, now Im happy with what my tanks are looking like and My fish are happy as well. Like LivingRoomDiver said you want the fish to Thrive. You want them to be comfortable but also let nature take its course and there is no way to let Nature do so with fish that could never meet in the wild. If you would spread that stock out with a few different tanks that would make for a perfect display, especially if they were all beside each other. Good Luck


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Red Tail Catfish can get to around 3.5 foot long or bigger in a 225 gal tank. This would limit what else you could put in there as these fellas can have a bit of a taste for live food. There maximum is 5 foot.

They should be banned from selling them at LFS, and let people who want them source them.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

dright21 said:


> I agree with LivingRoomDiver I would stick with a tank full of fish from the same region.


Whatever.
I doubt you ever had agressive male CA in the same tank, longterm. Not very compatible! !!!Even small CA cichlids like convicts or salavini in a 180 gal. ---10 years , lets see it!!!The life expectancy of these fish is that; or much longer. Yes, it's possible. But better know what you are doing or have horse shoe up your a$$ :lol:

If you want success, longterm, with aggressive cichlids in small space, better think 'outside the box', because they are very, very competetive with their own kind. Even male and female are not, what so ever, meant to be in this kind of space 24/7, longterm!


----------



## Astronotus Labiatus (Jun 25, 2011)

bernie comeau said:


> dright21 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with LivingRoomDiver I would stick with a tank full of fish from the same region.
> ...


bernie comeau, thanks a lot. you just wrote the best answer i've ever had from all the forums i posted this message. I totally agree with you. Here is not the wild nature, you MUST think outside the box. Too many american ciclhids together do not work, mix them with small african ciclhids works fine, they never fight.
And about the water requirements stuff, if the source of the water is the same, chances are that it doesn't matter if it is a mixed tank or not, all of them will live the same number of years anyways. the water source is more important than the fishmates when it comes to water quality.
has anyone here have had a fish for 15 years??? with the perfect water requirements? i doubt it! if so, it's 1 in a million. let's be realistics, you wanna fish to thrive? so let them live in the nature and not in a limited and isolated place as a fish tank!
i think my african cichlids are better off in a 225 gallon with american cichlids than in a 20 gallon by themselves as many many people do it!
thanks everybody for reading it.


----------



## Daxx (Aug 29, 2011)

Astronotus Labiatus said:


> What do you guys think about that population for a 225 gallon? is it a good combination? is it too much? what would you change in this population(add/remove what fish)?
> 
> Cichlasoma Trimaculatum (Scarlet Passion Flowerhorn)
> Red Parrot (Blood Parrot)
> ...


Simple answers to your questions.

*is it a good combination?*: NO
*is it too much?*: YES
*what would you change in this population add/remove what fish*: Lose the Africans!!!

honestly...lose the africans man!


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

So the point of asking the question was to find someone who agrees with you and thinks you have a great setup.

Sorry, guess I thought you were looking for honest opinions.


----------



## dright21 (Nov 12, 2011)

Im happy you found what you were looking for. Good Luck with your fish tank. Sorry everyone couldnt help out as much as you wanted us too. But again Good Luck with you tank, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Astronotus Labiatus (Jun 25, 2011)

After some research i have decided to drop the RTC. I'll keep all the others.
My main concern is the black shark, but only time will tell if this population will work longterm. They've already been together for 6 months.

2 Hybrid Cichlids
Cichlasoma Trimaculatum (Scarlet Passion Flowerhorn)
Red Parrot (Blood Parrot)

2 Central American Cichlids
Parachromis Managuensis (Jaguar)
Amatitlania Nigrofasciata (Black Convict)

1 South American Cichlid
Andinoacara Rivulatus (Green Terror)

2 African Cichlids
Melanochromis Johanni (Johanni)
Pseudotropheus Crabro (Bumblebee)

2 African Snakefishes
Polypterus Senegalus (Bichir)
Polypterus Senegalus (Bichir)

1 Asian Shark
Labeo Chrysophekadion (Black Shark)

1 South American Catfish
Pimelodus Blochii (Four-lined Pimodella Catfish)

3 South American Plecostomus
Glyptoperichthys Gibbiceps L 083/L 165 (Leopard Pleco)
Peckoltia Vittata L 015 (Candy Striped Pleco)
Panaque Sp L 204 (Emperor Pleco)


----------



## Daxx (Aug 29, 2011)

Astronotus Labiatus said:


> After some research i have decided to drop the RTC. I'll keep all the others.
> My main concern is the black shark, but only time will tell if this population will work longterm. They've already been together for 6 months.
> 
> 2 Hybrid Cichlids
> ...


Just LOL
why u actually come here?
everyone disagrees with u on the set up and specially about the africans, THO u still keep em 
if u planned it all allong why come here and ask for help?
sorry but this is.....W/E i hope it all works out fine for the fish sakes.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

First off C. trimaculatum is not any type of flowerhorn. It is an actual cichlid species referred to as the Trimac. If what you have is a type of flowerhorn then it is not a C. trimaculatum.

Second of all, I also hope that this all works out for your fish's sake. The main reason why this is not good for fish long term is not just the aggression problems but really it is the water differences.

Thirdly, I know that a lot of people had a problem with the catfish but I am concerned with the flowerhorn if that is what you have. This is a fish that is bred for color, size, kok, and aggression. They are never intended to be kept with tankmates and I have read of numerous examples of people that have had some bad outcomes on this forum. I know writing all of this might be in vain as it sounds like you are not putting any stock in what everybody else is saying but I had to add my thoughts. Good luck.

-Cage


----------



## Astronotus Labiatus (Jun 25, 2011)

Daxx said:


> Astronotus Labiatus said:
> 
> 
> > After some research i have decided to drop the RTC. I'll keep all the others.
> ...


First of all, You think that just because i wrote in a forum i must accept everything you say?, you are NOT experts. this is JUST a forum. I don't have to agree with you.
Second of all, after more reserach and listenning to the people in cichlid forums, i changed the popualtion, i dropped the RTC and, so i am willing to accept other's opnions and the forum was usefull to me, but i do not have to agree wth everything, like that a mixed tank won't allow fish to thrive. i think cichlids in 20 gallon tank, as we see A LOT in this and other forums, are worse than in a mixed, but huge tank, like mine.
You gave your opnion and i gave mine, let's leave that way, we will not agree. we do not have to agree, this is just a forum, not a research center with only specialists answering.
Thanks for everyone who read and/or shared his/her opnion. That's what a forum is for.
I've already made up my mind, so there is no point for me to write here again just to argue with some people about mixed big tanks against not mixed small tanks, or whatever. i'll just let it be.
Make up your own minds and good luck to you all with your fish projects!


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

This is an interesting post and I would love for the OP to keep us updated on how things progress with the tank every few months. It would be very informative to anyone else who would like to try similar combinations. Tho I fear that the OP would not be willing to let us know of any problems he has and only insist that things are always perfect in fear of ppl saying "I told you so". Hopefully that's not the case, I want to know how things go!


----------



## Daxx (Aug 29, 2011)

Cartem2 said:


> This is an interesting post and I would love for the OP to keep us updated on how things progress with the tank every few months. It would be very informative to anyone else who would like to try similar combinations. Tho I fear that the OP would not be willing to let us know of any problems he has and only insist that things are always perfect in fear of ppl saying "I told you so". Hopefully that's not the case, I want to know how things go!


i will deff tell him I TOLD U SO!!!
pray for the fish and hope everything will go well
u dont have to be a rocket scientist to know this is gonne go bad in the long run, heck u dont even have to be a (how does he call it) an "EXPERT" to know this is gonne go bad.
if he did his research like he says he did he should know what can happen and how much stress this will bring to the fish in the long run... a constant dealing with health and sickness, fighting and what not this is how i see the future of this tank nothing good about it.


----------



## clekchau (Jul 24, 2011)

maybe he's using it as a grow out and will weed the trouble makers out... his end stock list will be 1/4 the size obviously.

can we see some pics of the setup ?


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Daxx said:


> Cartem2 said:
> 
> 
> > This is an interesting post and I would love for the OP to keep us updated on how things progress with the tank every few months. It would be very informative to anyone else who would like to try similar combinations. Tho I fear that the OP would not be willing to let us know of any problems he has and only insist that things are always perfect in fear of ppl saying "I told you so". Hopefully that's not the case, I want to know how things go!
> ...


 :roll: :roll: :roll:

Because of what? The inclusion of a few mbuna??

You tell me, what is your PERSONEL experience with aggressive CA? Trimac, jag, convicts ---how many years, what size of tank, and what where the tankmates. Show some pics, video, and i will show and tell my experience!

I can assure the OP, odds are, the mbuna, in the long run are most likeley the least of his concern---other then conspecific aggression amongst an aggressive species of mbuna, if a larger group is kept, rather then one or two of them. No, longterm, you have to deal with aggression amongst CA cichlids ----for all the mixing I have done, that has almost always proved to be the greatest aggeression problem, by far.


----------



## Daxx (Aug 29, 2011)

bernie comeau said:


> Daxx said:
> 
> 
> > Cartem2 said:
> ...


well tbh i started a wall of text just to explain how we fish keepers respect and love our companions and that we want to give them the best live we can...but i just stopped it and deleted it because it wont matter what we write here the OP has made his mind up on the set up of his tank and whatever we will tell him he wont change a thing.
and no i have no experience wiht CA sofar but really....just by reading up on the internet for about an hour tells me otherwise.
fighting, stress, sickness difference in water needs keeps turning up.

its the same like they would lock u up with a bunch of murderers, rapist, u wouldnt feel safe and happy either? but hey its only for a few years or months even but u wouldnt mind that at all now would ya?

anyway i see this goin bad for the fish and i wouldnt do it just because i respect other living things and in this case i respect the fish more then the OP's choice of mind.


----------



## Astronotus Labiatus (Jun 25, 2011)

Daxx said:


> bernie comeau said:
> 
> 
> > Daxx said:
> ...


So the "EXPERT" Daxx, who NEVER had any CA, wants to tell me how to handle my fish tank just by READING in the web.
you didin't answer what fish do you keep? is it a glass with a beta?
You have NO idea what you are talking about, you are just a puppet that writes what it reads, with NO experience.
I'm looking for people with EXPERIENCE in CA/SA/africains mixed tanks, so they can tell us if it worked on the longterme, and what they did and how they did. I don't care for those who has NO experience and just read in the web. Any dumb can read over the web and think he is an EXPERT.
By reading in the net, i found many people with mixed cichlid tanks that works perfectly fine. (see the link).

Cartem 2, don't worry, whatever the results are i'll post here to tell you and everyone who plans to keep a mixed cichlid fishtank. I don't care about the "I told you so", 'cause i'm here to help and be helped, so if it doesn't work with me i'll let everybody here know it.
I can't tell you now that i've had them together for 6 months and so far so good, but, i'm concern about the shark, him and the cichlids sometimes run one after the other, it stops quickly but they are juveniles (7 inches cichlids and the shark is only 12 inches), when they grow i might have to remove the shark. The others never fight, they are fine. The africains cichlids(main concern of people who read bull**** over the net and wants to come here to tell you what to do) are fine, they've never been attacked. I put several small hidden places for them and i put 1 big hidden place for each cichlid, maybe that's why is working.
I put in the tank the same water i drink, it's a top A class water, wich helps A LOT, on the water quality.
Here it's a guy who tried a mixed CA/SA/africans and it worked, it has several pics on the 4 links in the bottom of the page. Alltough, i put less fish than him, but more hidden places. I hope it will help you all with your projects.
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... Scarysdad-
I'm having problems to put photos on this site (is says that the photos are too big, etc..), give me your e-mail and i can e-mail some photos to you with pleasure, anything that i can do to help you in your fish project will be my pleasure.
Thanks everyone for reading.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

It was a lovely tank, thats for sure. But did you read his comment 3 years later.



scarysdad said:


> Can't believe this thread is still getting traffic nearly three years down the line....must update with new pics soon.....been really busy with a marine project lately but *the 255 is still going strong, if with less inhabitants sadly*. The Ocellaris is still the king at around 25", the Silver Arro is around the same, but the biggest fish by a mile is my Irwiini who is well over 2ft and must be at least 10lbs...he is a monster trully... thanks for all your interest.


Might not mean what it implies, but I would try PM him and find out if it worked out in the end with the same stock.


----------



## Astronotus Labiatus (Jun 25, 2011)

Nodalizer said:


> It was a lovely tank, thats for sure. But did you read his comment 3 years later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea Nodalizer, i'll try to do that. I used just as an exemple for mixed cichlid tank. altough i keep less fish and not the exactlly population than him. I can't be sure if my population will work. my population has been together for only 6 months. Too soon to be sure if it will work.


----------



## Astronotus Labiatus (Jun 25, 2011)

Nodalizer said:


> It was a lovely tank, thats for sure. But did you read his comment 3 years later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wrote him, let's see what he answers:
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... ost5459448


----------



## Thepauly (Mar 25, 2011)

This is comical! You slam Daxx for "Believing everything he read about this situation on the net", Then in the same paragraph you justify your decisions from simply "finding other similar setups that worked to a point", on the INTERNET! Way too many people on here that, as a collective, have a TON of wicked good information and experiences.


----------



## clekchau (Jul 24, 2011)

i wonder what happened to all his ca/sa cichlids that were in there


----------

